# wo finde ich preislisten für websiten



## kerock (26. September 2005)

hi *mädels & jungs* 

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich einen aktuellen link für die preisgestaltung für websiten und printmedien erfragen ( einsehen) kann.  

danke


kerock


----------



## Julian Maicher (26. September 2005)

[08/15 Antwort]
Multipliziere deinen Studenlohn mit der effektiven Arbeitszeit in Stunden
[/08/15 Antwort]

Eine generelle Preisliste wird es nicht geben, da sich alle Projekte in ihrer Individualität unterscheiden. Dazu kommt, dass der eine 2 Stunden dafür braucht, der andere aufgrund fehlender Kompetenz 10 Stunden. Also, überleg dir was du kannst, wieviel Zeit du investiert hast und berücksichtige auch deine Ausbildung/Berufsgrad (Ein Absolvent eines Mediendesign-Studiums kann mehr verlangen, als ein Schüler).

BTW: Merkwürdige Forenwahl, was hat das mit Feedback zu tun?


----------



## Rena Hermann (26. September 2005)

Mehr oder weniger statistisch aussagekräftig weil u.a. auf Mitmachende beruhend - den Neffen vom Mitarbeiter oder des Nachbars Söhnchen mit 'ner gezogenen Dreamweaverversion gibt's natürlich überall, genau so wie sich manche Agenuren ihre Glaspaläste plus drei blondierte Empfangsdamen bezahlen lassen :
http://www.kostenweb.de

Gruß
Rena


----------

